

The biggest company you’ve never heard of paying $25m to climate change deniers - brazzy
http://www.greenpeace.org/usa/campaigns/global-warming-and-energy/polluterwatch/koch-industries-secretly-fund

======
benkant
Skeptic != Denier.

Using the word denier with its obvious connotations with Holocaust denial...
classic fundamentalist lefty tactic.

------
drallison
The circle of climate change deniers is truly strange and different. See, for
example, <http://www.desmogblog.com/crescendo-climategate-cacophony> for an
interesting study of who they are and who they represent.

